# Lily's had 14 pinkies!



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

This is Lily she came from Dom & Fae, not sure what day she is due but looking at her she could have them tonight. Have any of you noticed that they get very swollen under the tail just before they give birth! I always look for this sign and usually with in 24hrs the babies have arrived.
















LOOK no head! :shock: 








This is Dad 'Charlie' Named after 'Charlie & Lola'! :roll: (kids Tv if anyone was wondering) he was only 6 wks when I put Lily with him, I was planning on putting him with her but not so soon but I had a emergancy on a sunday evening which meant that all my spare cages where in use and I had to seperate charlie from his sisters so put him with Lily and Ice on the off chance it may take a while but hey what do you know it didn't, but I'm not too bothered. But I must buy some tubs.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

She still hasnt had them! If she gets any bigger she will split at the sides 


















This is her cage mate Ice who was also put to the buck at the same time, look at the differance in size!


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow! She's looking rather rotund isnt she! :lol:


----------



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

She is humungous!!! 
Any news has she had them yet?


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, she had 14 on the 15th.
Pic is of them on the morning I found them, sorry about pic quality was trying to be quick!


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

awwww cute...............


----------

